# Shiny!



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Got my car detailed and ceramic coated by Jay @ Juicy Details in Hemel Hempstead. Very impressed, the photos don't do it justice.❤


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8) Looks well


----------



## Mattme (Dec 12, 2020)

Very nice. What method did he use to get that finish?


----------

